# 6/1 first snapper report for the season!!!



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

there is only one word that can describe the snapper population in the gulf.

*THICK!!!*



myself, Chris, Greer, Tyler, Matt, and Leanne all piled up in Matt's 21' bay stealth and headed about9 miles southwest. lines in the water around 12:15am, and instant hits... we threw a few smaller fish back, and ended up with a 12-fish limit in an hour or so, all fish between 8-12 pounds. back to day break we went, cleaned up, and matt and i arrived 15 minutes early to work, by the way, all fish ate fresh dead cigar minnows, (we have 250lbs here at the shop).

i'll post pics in a few hours


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

Thats awesome! As thick as we have been seeing them I think that most reports are going to be like this for a while. AND you made it into work early, HA way to go.


----------



## Liquid Medication (Jun 2, 2008)

great job guys!!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Good God. There was room for 12 fish on there with all of you guys?


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Those are indeed some "thick" snappers. good job.:clap


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

ENDANGERED!!!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a fine haul.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Same here......Many and larger than usual............some nice AJs.....


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

We got em!!!! Its about time for a nap, im still runnin on 3hrs of sleep!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

way to kill em boys


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice job guys.

It took us all of twenty minutes to get a five man limit this morning. Lot's of 28'' AJ's on the public stuff in the eastern laars, apparently everyone hasn't got the message about the new 30'' minimum because we were the only boat I saw throwing them back.


----------



## choppedliver (Apr 4, 2009)

> *Capt. John Rivers (6/1/2009)*Congrats, sounds like you guys had a good time. I heard that you all were going out. I hope to make it out there soon...Too busy running trout trips making a few much needed $$$.
> 
> Tight Lines.




Too busy fishing for money to fish for fun! Man I wish I had that problem!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

yep, i've been up for over 36 hours now... gonna go bass fishin and go to bed.


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

Just think of all those federal regulators (crabtree, crabtree....) laying there awake at night thinking about the ruthless efficiency with which you just stole fish that should have been relegated to the commercial fishermen......:hotsun

Make me feel all warm and fuzzy!:moon

Good job. I saw more boats on the road today than I knew existed in Gulf Breeze. Looked like an armada was trying to form off the gulf coast. 

I hope everyone does thin out the snapper. Too hard to catch anything else out there without hooking those endangered fish.:letsdrink


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

I didn't think there were really that many boats out today, especially offshore. Everyone got along and played nice on the spots we fished.


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

went out on the entertainer w/ the PRFA crew on our annual trip and it didn't take very long to catch a limit of 66 rs. no sows but all quality fish. earl ( the duke) was on fire, catching a cobia,gag, scamp and of course several endangered rs. i think he was licking his bait or something. i'm sure someone will post some pics of the day. gotta get to work.


----------

